# مكتب الإستقدام الاول في اليمن لتوظيف الموارد البشرية اليمنيه لدول الخليج العربي



## م لطف العليان (28 فبراير 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن مكتب بيروت لخدمات الإستقدام والتوظيف للموارد البشرية اليمنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يشرفنا التعامل معكم و توفير كل احتياجكم من العمال والموظفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]في جميع التخصصات ومن جميع الشهادات والخبرات .[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مع استعدادنا لتمثيلكم.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- في اختيار الموظف و القيام باختباره بالتعامل مع خبرا مختصون.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- متابعة استخراج التأشيرات ومعاملة السفارة و التأكد حتى سفر الموظف كما نتشرف بخدمتكم لأي استفسارات عن آي من مجالات التعامل والاستثمارات.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل السجلات والتراخيص المعمدة سارية المفعول متوفرة عند الطلب.[/FONT]*​ · *[FONT=&quot]فريق متكامل من اجل خدمتكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكم فائق الاحترام,,,,,,[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المدير العام[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]م/لطف العليان[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]للتواصل معنا على العناوين التالية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*P.O. Box: (400) ص. ب. ( 400 ) *​ *Licensure No. : ( 3725 ) رقم الترخيص : (3725 ) *​ *Mobile**:00967777718429 **Tel : 00967-1-265917** Fax: 00967-1-262872*​ *المركز الرئيسي صنعاء – مقابل السفارة السعودية –جوار أجياد للسفريات**
فرع إب – شارع المحافظة جوار العودي للصرافة* 
*Rep. of Yemen -Sana'a- opposite KSA Embassy- Beside Agiad for Traveling*​ *Ibb Branch – Almohaftha St.- Beside Alawdy for Changing*​ *Email: **[email protected]** or **[email protected]*​


----------

